#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Python Programming

## Han Ah kwang

Fundamentals 
2015 |  PDF | 430 pages | 7 Mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This book teaches the basics of Python programming in an easy-to-follow style, without assuming previous experience in any other language. A variety of examples such as game programming, club membership organization, grade tracking and grade point average calculation, make learning Python both fun and practical. Each chapter contains at least one complete, fully functional example program, with several smaller examples provided throughout the book.See More: Python Programming

----------


## Geopad

Hi Han Ah kwang 

I get the following error.
Access to this URL is denied

The access to this site is prohibited as per instructions from Authority(s)/Honorable Court Order

"Downloading* Exhibiting* Duplicating or Distributing pirated/Offensive content is a penal offence"

Can you please reupload the file.

Thanks

----------


## Geopad

Hi Han Ah kwang 

I get the following error.
Access to this URL is denied

The access to this site is prohibited as per instructions from Authority(s)/Honorable Court Order

"Downloading* Exhibiting* Duplicating or Distributing pirated/Offensive content is a penal offence"

Can you please reupload the file.

Thanks

----------


## mhapetro

Han,

Thanks for sharing, but I couldn't download it send me to Dating sites and news, and all sort but to the place to get the file.  Could you place the file in more accessible link?  Thanks again.

mha

----------


## cloudyangel

thanks for sharing the document.

----------

